# New Fifth Wheeler



## ssetw (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi!  My wife & I just came from a show this past weekend and ran into a salesman that has an interesting purchase.  We are considering full time RVâ€™ing after I retire this summer.  We are strongly considering a fifth wheel but have never owned one.  We have had travel trailers and mini motorhomes over the last 30 years we have been camping.  We have always heard that Carriage was the Cadillac of campers. 

      This salesman has a 32 foot carriage Cameo that is a 2004 leftover that his boss would like to unload.  They are offering for sale for $35,000.00 with the original 2 year warranty from the factory.

            I would like anotherâ€™s opinion.  Please let me know ASAP.  Thank you.

Eddie Wetmore

Colonia, NJ

Phone 973-430-7553

E-mail = edward.wetmore@pseg.com


----------



## team3360 (Feb 23, 2006)

New Fifth Wheeler

Posted - Feb 23 2006 :  11:43:19 PM           
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just read a tread in another forum and I think you should check this out. Click on the web page here and read about a carriage http://escapees.infopop.cc/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/154607461/m/2361021741/r/2361021741#2361021741 I always thought they were tops in the class till I read about this service problem . LEE                 PS            heres another link http://www.rv.net/forums/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/16576725/srt/pa/pging/1/page/1      this does not look good for carriage. hope these help 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edited by - team3360 on Feb 23 2006 11:55:08 PM


----------

